# ISO: Vegetarian Appy help



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2013)

Any ideas what I can do to ramp up this appy? A vegetarian friend is coming over tomorrow for supper. I was playing with taking a LARGE bell mushroom, removing the steam and gills, putting 1 tsp of 3x brie cheese in the bottom, topped with 2 tsp of chopped baby spinach, some dried cranberries, more brie, and some toasted almond slices, roasted in the oven for about 20 minutes at 425. Drizzled with lingonberry sauce, more toasted almonds, and on a bed of 3 baby spinach leaves with 3 segments of blood orange. She doesn't eat salt, either. Any ideas of how to ramp it up? It is quite tasty.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2013)

I think it's perfect as is. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree, GG.  Sounds great, CW!  Maybe pour over some brandy and flambe?  Nahhh.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback. I'm thinking maybe a sprinkle of lime infused EVOO...it was tasty (I tested it twice). hate to mess with something good <g>.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm not very familiar with the flavor of lingonberry. Would it go well with the lime? I honestly think you have great flavors going on already.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not very familiar with the flavor of lingonberry. Would it go well with the lime? I honestly think you have great flavors going on already.


lingonberry is the Scandinavian version of cranberries, so yes, lime and lignonberry go well together. I just don't know that I need to top this up. The two mushrooms I did were both good (I made two separately to see if I could duplicate the combination), but then, I was making them to my taste. Thanks, GG! I think I will leave this well enough alone <g>.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2013)

i agree. it sounds good as is. don't try to gild refined gold or paint a lily if it's already tastes as good as it sounds.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i agree. it sounds good as is. don't try to gild refined gold or paint a lily if it's already tastes as good as it sounds.


You're right, BT. If I keep playing with it, I'll have to go back to the store and get more baby spinach and mushrooms. Now onto the vegetarian sauce for the lasagne. I've never stripped the gills out of anything except portebellos. I did, however, add the stems and gills to the sauce I'm making...I'm sure the girls would've enjoyed them, but NOT!


----------



## Zereh (Mar 23, 2013)

A drizzle of balsamic, or good sherry vinegar.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2013)

Zereh said:


> A drizzle of balsamic, or good sherry vinegar.


I have some very good balsamic and fig vinegar...as well as cloudberry....hmmmmm...that's a thought, thanks! Maybe on top of the spinach before adding the dried cranberries, almonds, and the last bit of brie...or maybe add that on top of the brie before the spinach...or drizzled on the blood orange segments...lots of possibilities.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 23, 2013)

Offer the vinegar on the side, along with a sweet chili sauce for the diner's preference.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Offer the vinegar on the side, along with a sweet chili sauce for the diner's preference.


 I'm with  you PF The recipe is great as is to my eyes.
ma


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Offer the vinegar on the side, along with a sweet chili sauce for the diner's preference.


The sweet chili sauce is a great idea! I put the condiments on a lazy susan on the table so people can decide what to add (and, since I don't add salt, I usually have 2-3 varieties of salt on the table).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 23, 2013)

I think any additional dressing should be up to the person eating.  Your recipe is fantastic as is.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think any additional dressing should be up to the person eating.  Your recipe is fantastic as is.


Thanks. It is a little "appy," easy to make, and, well, I'm quite proud of myself <g>.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Mar 24, 2013)

Just an idea but maybe make the almonds spicy, sriracha and black pepper flavored maybe? Possibly even some ginger and aleppo would be good.  Little butter, little sugar (just enough for everything to stick to the almonds) let it melt on med-low, then toss in the almonds with spices, dump out of the pan and let it all cool.  Man, now I'm gonna go try this myself...
And depending on the acidity of the sauce and oranges maybe something acidic would brighten it up a bit?
Nice knifework on the supremes btw.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 24, 2013)

no mayonnaise said:


> Just an idea but maybe make the almonds spicy, sriracha and black pepper flavored maybe? Possibly even some ginger and aleppo would be good.  Little butter, little sugar (just enough for everything to stick to the almonds) let it melt on med-low, then toss in the almonds with spices, dump out of the pan and let it all cool.  Man, now I'm gonna go try this myself...
> And depending on the acidity of the sauce and oranges maybe something acidic would brighten it up a bit?
> Nice knifework on the supremes btw.


Great ideas. The guests liked them as they were...one person said that it could almost be dessert. I find the blood oranges are a bit sweeter than regular ones. Tangerine or clementine segments would work, as would wild blueberries instead of the dried cranberries. I am going to repeat this sometime. Making 2 "trial" ones the night before helped refine not only the combo of flavors but also the "plating." Everyone was impressed by that--wow, this looks like s/thing you'd get at an upscale restaurant. Who doesn't like to hear that?  I have concentrated lingonberry sauce and that made a difference. I think I would grate some lime zest over them when plating next time, but like the idea of making the almonds spicy! I love srirachi! Let us know if you make a variation of them and what you think! You could use other mushrooms. I used the "little" ones because it was a teaser starter. You can prep the mushrooms in advance, btw. And, I could see using baby arugala or even watercress instead of the spinach.


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2013)

Since your friend is a vegetarian and not a vegan, a nice deviled egg on the side of the plate would add an additional bright color and one more layer of flavor.


----------

